# NCC's Koscheck banner



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I made it about a week ago and i thought I sent it to you by PM. It may not have worked so here it is.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

He left the forums man


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Since when?


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

Like 2 days ago.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

S_I_C said:


> Like 2 days ago.


He just posted today, didn't he? He posted somewhere in UFC Discussion, forot where right now.

Anyways, Beau, I like it...but..it feels...empty...


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh, well, whatever. If he is still here, he can have it. If he's gone, yeah, whatever.


----------

